# Help thanking someone



## Thanatopsis (Jan 21, 2016)

How do I go about thanking someone? I found some posts saying there was a scale to click on which I don't see anywhere. I've tried searching this forum but found nothing of use. I send a message to the site admins a few days ago but didn't get an answer from them.


----------



## Daf57 (Jan 22, 2016)

The "scale" was part of the now defunct Rep system. Its' gone. The "thumbs up" icon at the lower right of the OP is a "thanks" - or you can "like" a post. Or send them a PM and say "atta boy!"


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jan 22, 2016)

Thanks someone.


----------



## Thanatopsis (Jan 22, 2016)

Daf57 said:


> The "scale" was part of the now defunct Rep system. Its' gone. The "thumbs up" icon at the lower right of the OP is a "thanks" - or you can "like" a post. Or send them a PM and say "atta boy!"


I already did like their post and thank them in a reply, just wasn't aware the official "Thank" feature was no longer present. Thanks for the info though.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jan 25, 2016)

it is there but its only on the first posts of threads, not in any of the replies after it


----------

